# change of trach tube



## vkratzer (Oct 5, 2009)

Is there a code or should we be using E&M code?

Thanks

Vicky K


----------



## rachell1976 (Oct 5, 2009)

should include in E/M if the patient has already established fistula. Otherwise no code. If it is new trach w/o established fistula then bill 31502 Tracheotomy tube change prior to establishment of fistula tract.


----------

